# Eczema - need advice on sun cream etc



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi
Just after some advice as I'm sure I remember some of you have LO's with eczema.
Our LO suffers with eczema and the Doctor has given us some cream and special bath products but if still flares up. As soon as the sun comes out or it's warm her skin goes very blotchy and she gets a rash, she is very pale and the doctor thinks she is always going to suffer slightly.

We are going in holiday in three weeks to the South of France and so need advice on the best suncream to use ? We have tried the branded ones but they make it worse so think we need to go more specialised ? Also any other hints to help us in the hot weather and being in the pool everyday. 

Thank you in advance 
Beckyboo x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello  our GP prescribed some hypoallergenic suncream for LO last year. It was pricy so took her a little persuading but he had reacted to all the sensitive creams I'd tried over the counter so I felt it was a legitimate request. It worked well so I'd pay the docs a visit and fingers crossed xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We use green people organic sun cream with no adverse effects. I think the highest spf is 30 but actually when you read the reports the factor 50's etc don't actually offer anymore protection if you apply the 30 correctly, in studies they found it was actually the opposite as the higher factors people tended to wait too long before reapplying whereas with lower factors people often applied more frequently than necessary.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

2 of mine have trouble with suncreams and are allergic to lots of different ones. we have to have different ones for each child....the following are very gentle to the skin.

http://www.boots.com/en/La-Roche-Posay-Anthelios-XL-Comfort-Lotion-SPF-50-100ml_866313/

http://www.johnlewis.com/sunsense-ultra-spf-50-roll-on-50ml/p231489152?sku=231489152&kpid=231489152&s_kenid=d7fd8d46-3c92-4b3d-a697-e68ca30b0c26&s_kwcid=403x761224&tmad=c&tmcampid=73

we are lucky though and our GP prescribes them for us as our DC have needed skin testing in the hospital so it is a verified allergy 

avoid the sun 11-2 if you can, buy a SPF sunsuit so most skin is covered as that will help, wear a hat, if in a villa or similar find shade outside and set up paddling pool and toys that side of the house if you can.....after pool shower off chemicals.

HAVE FUN


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi
Thank you for all your suggestions will order them all ! There are other children going so can share it out !!

Our Doctor isn't overly helpful asked for suggestions and she could not recommend any and definitely would not prescribe one !!

Yes at a Villa so can set up all her bits up in the shade.

Beckyboo x


----------

